# are there any family friendly cycle trails near Wigan



## gingernuts66 (12 May 2012)

Hi guys/gals
We are a new to cycling family who are looking for somewhere to ride, we are all on mountain bikes. Our family is me and mum, daughter 18 sons of 12 and 8 but the 8 year old is very wobbly, bless him. We can travel but are really looking to be closer to home, which is near Wigan, for now but any suggestions as to where to go would be very much appreciated


----------



## rusty bearing (12 May 2012)

Not sure about particular trails but is this any use?

http://www.rsf.org.uk/local-groups/lancashire/family-friendly-section.html


----------



## gingernuts66 (12 May 2012)

Thanks ever so much for that, I'll have a good mooch through


----------

